# Which caliber has smallest bang



## shack270 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have read all of your topics and responses. There is a lot of helpful information. I do have a question that I have not found an answer to though. I hunt fairly close to a development and I was hoping someone could recommend a caliber that can take down coyotes with the least amount of noise. I do not want to create more Anti-hunters by waking people up.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

If you're hunting that close, you should consider not hunting there. If you insist, something in 22 rimfire.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

.22 mag, .22 Hornet, .22 K-Hornet, .22 Hornet Improved, .218 Zipper, .219 Bee


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Shack,

If noise is your main concern, then I recommend a good bolt-action .22LR. Use CCI CB Longs or Aguila Sniper SubSonic ammo, and try to have about a 24 inch barrel. The long barrel allows the gases to expand with less gas pressure escaping the barrel after the bullet exits, which is what causes noise.

The down side of this is the limited range of the .22, which you will have to compensate for by only taking close range head shots.

A good .22 Magnum or .22 Hornet with a 26 or 28 inch barrel would probably be a good balance of power and silence, but you'd have to try one and see.

For those who condemn the .22LR:
No, it may not be the first choice for predators and varmints, but it will get the job done when properly used within it's effective range. It may indeed be better for Shack to buy a bigger caliber, but I do not know exactly what his hunting situation is. Proximity to homes, average sizes of target animals, region being hunted, and the size of the property being hunted would all be most useful in helping Shack to make the perfect firearm choice.

(In closing, the .22 Magnum would probably be the best all-around choice, as the ammunition is widely available, usually much more inexpensive than bigger rifle calibers, and you may be able to use the rifle for more than just coyotes, but you'll have to check your hunting regulations. As for noise, it is a bit louder than a .22 LR, but it's way below the noise of a .223, .220 swift or a 30-06, so you'll just have to see what you can do)


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

my grandpa still has his old fashioned 22 special he calls it but it is actually a 22 magnum and he has shot back in the day when he was a kid al ot of deer with it. He also has had to thin out alot of the neighbors dogs that come into his cattle pens and horse pens and chase his live stock round. They also chase deer and thats another time of the year they get thinned down but back to the point. He has never had a problem with that gun it is fairly quiet the sound doesn't carry like most guns do mainly cause of the long barrel. When he does get them i have yet to see one that even twitched after it took the energy behind that little hitter. Another caliber that isn't too terribly loud and i have heard a tremendous of good reports is the 17 HMR. The neighbor guy that i live next to back home has one and he said he would not be afraid to use that gun to hunt coyotes and take shots at a 100 yards with it. It sounds to me the same as a 22 but the accuracy and consistency of something more like a .223. He also mentioned that he has yet to see a .22 lr or 22 mag. that can hit as hard as that .17HMR. for what its worth the guy has been on 4 african safari hunts and has hunted his whole life for everything. If it moves or wiggles he hunts it and is damn good at it. i hope this helps you


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I recomend a 17 cal. thats what i shoot and it works just fine on coyotes and its not too loud.

:sniper:


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

Nothing against the .17 I also one, but at time it seems to be a little light for coyotes. Also on windy days the wind can really affect the light weight 25 grain bullet. Really fast gun though and really fun to shoot

:beer:


----------



## HUNTING JUNKY (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree with you on that. I have lost one coyote this year because of the light bullet with minimal kenetic energy. I shot the coyote at about 110 yards and had a heavy blood trail and tracked it for about a mile but lost blood. But if you get that coyote within 80 yards it will handle plenty well.

:beer:


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

whatever you use i would put it on the head and pull the trigger if hit them you hit them hard if you miss them you miss them totally. :sniper:


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'd toss my two cents on .22, .22 mag, but it looks like everybody else has already said all that's needed to be said. :sniper:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

If you are all suggesting .22 or .22 mag, then a .17HMR shouldn't be out of the question. I have one, and it is a little louder than a .22lr but not too bad. The loads are 40 gr. too, not 25 gr. No disrespect intended, just thought i would get that straight.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

aylor70 said:


> If you are all suggesting .22 or .22 mag, then a .17HMR shouldn't be out of the question. I have one, and it is a little louder than a .22lr but not too bad. The loads are 40 gr. too, not 25 gr. No disrespect intended, just thought i would get that straight.


Which one is it that you are saying is 40 grains?
Only two choices you have for the 17HMR is 17 or 20 grains.
The 22lr and 22 mag can be had in 40 grains but not the 17HMR.


----------



## shack270 (Mar 7, 2006)

Is the .204 much louder than the .22 mag.?


----------



## lmcnally12 (Feb 13, 2006)

aylor70:

where do you find 40 grain bullets. I can only find them in 20 grain ballistics and 25 grain JHP. I was also taking about a .17 centerfire. Any info would be great on where to find those bullets.

:beer:


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

i think the .204 is alot louder than a 22 mag


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a 204 and a 17 HMR. The 204 is quite a bit louder. If you guys are having trouble with penetration with the 17s, try the 20 grain hollow points from CCI. As far as I know, they are the only ones to make it in a hollow point instead of a ballistic tip. For a little test to demonstrate my point, line up 4 pop cans 2 empty and 2 full. Shoot one full and one empty with hollow points. Now shoot the other 2 with ballistic tips. The ballistic tips cause the bullet to fragment on impact as you will be able to tell from the empty can that explodes like a full can. This fragmentation causes minimal penetration. The hollow point will pass through the empty can and keep going. It will fragment in the full can, but with more energy than the polymer tipped bullets. I have shot coyotes in the head or neck with the hollow points at ranges from 30 to 145 yards and have dropped every one in its tracks.


----------



## shack270 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sounds like you guys recommend the .22mag of .17HMR but only for short range shooting. Thanks for the advise.


----------

